# Wierd question, but does anyone have a picture of the snake from UD Sin perfume oil?



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Nov 19, 2008)

I have searched for it and all I get is a small picture, or Go or Pistol perfume oil. I am looking for the snake because I am trying to design a tattoo and I have always liked that graphic.


*Weird


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 19, 2008)

Did you mean this one?: 
eBay.com.sg: Lot of 5 Urban Decay Sin Perfume Oil Roll On .15oz New (item 290255686853 end time Sep 01, 2008 07:50:49 SGT)


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Did you mean this one?: 
eBay.com.sg: Lot of 5 Urban Decay Sin Perfume Oil Roll On .15oz New (item 290255686853 end time Sep 01, 2008 07:50:49 SGT)_

 
Yes I did, thank you so much!


----------

